# skil 6 in grinder



## marcb

This is just my opinion on the matter of reviews. But when you list several short comings, its not really a 5 star item.

Just because it's not 5 stars doesn't make it a bad tool, but it kind of gets hard to compare tools when they're all 5 stars.


----------



## Dusty56

You haven't really said anything positive about this grinder , and yet gave it 5 stars …? You mentioned grinding a plane blade with it .What speed does it run at ? How much did you pay for it ? What was your total cost after buying new wheels and rebuilding the tool rests ?


----------

